# نظام اوراكل للصيانة Oracle EAM



## mkandil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*الإخوة الزملاء 
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
معكم مهندس محمد عبدالحليم قنديل مدير استشارات نظم الصيانة بالشركة السعودية للحاسبات
الألكترونية * 
(sbm) التابعة لمجموعة الجفالى السعودية
ومستعد للإجابة عن كافة تساؤلات الزملاء فى ما يخص نظام اوراكل للصيانة الإصدار الثانى عشر
R12 
* مشاريع نظم الصيانة التى قمت بتنفيذها :
1- مصنع حديد شركة العز بمدينة السادات ( 2 خط درفلة + محطة صهر صلب + 2 محطة معالجة مياه)
2- مصنع شركة البوتاس العربية - الأردن - على البحر الميت ( مصنعان للبوتاس + محطة توليد كهرباء تربينة بخارية + محطة تصدير البوتاس بالعقبة + اسطول سيارات نقل البوتاس )
3- الهيئة الملكية للجبيل وينبع - المشروع لازال تحت التشغيل ينتهى منتصف 2009 ويشمل
مدينتى ينبع والجبيل الصناعيتان (تغطية مشاريع التشغيل والصيانة لإدارات الكهرباء - المبانى - ,,,,الخ)*


----------



## صناعي1 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

أهلا بك مهندس عبدالحليم.
ما شاء الله، يبدو ان لك خبرات واسعة. نتمنى ان تثري هذا المنتدى و حبذا لو وضعت لنا معلومات عن هذا النظام. سواء بمشاركات منفصلة او على شكل دورة بحلقات متسلسلة لان هذا المجال فيه نقص سواء في المنتدى او حتى المكتبة العربية.
و لك الشكر


----------



## e_mba (14 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكرك وبانتظار المزيد من العلومات عن هذا النظام


----------



## HaMooooDi (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا اخي وننظرك شرحك


----------



## ضياء الحق (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلاً و سهلاً بك .. 

جميل جداً ان يكون في هذا المنتدى العديد من الخبرات و الاسماء الناجحة

نسأل الله ان ينفع بك اخوانك المسلمين ، و يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## نبيل الريان (2 مايو 2009)

تحياتي استاذ محمد 

ممكن اعرف كيف اغلق امر العمل
Work Order close?


----------



## mowafic (22 مايو 2009)

*أهلا بك يا بش مهندس محمد عبدالحليم قنديل انا اشتغل فى شركة بترول فى ليبيا و الشركه قرارت ان تشترى اوركل للعمليات الصيانه ممكن تقولى اش اهم العناصر فى اوركل لممكن ان نستفيد بها و توضح اهم المزايا اوركل
شكرا و ارجو الرد السريع شكرا

*


----------



## Ahmed Elmelegy (23 يونيو 2009)

*There is major different between EAM R11 and R12?*

Dear Eng.M.Kandil
I’m oracle logistics, discrete manufacturing, and EAM consultant
I’m have full EAM implementation but R11
But I have one question, there is major different between EAM R11 and R12?


Ahmed El-Melegy
Oracle ERP Logistics & ODM & EAM Consultant


----------



## BAKR SAEED (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا بش مهندس 
ورفع الله من قدرك وزاد من علمك ، بس بدنا نعرف شو هدا البرنامج وكيف بشتغل 
وكيف ممكن نستفيد منه 

وشكرا


----------



## الطائر الأبيض (20 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا بك أخي وأتمني ان تكون منار العلم لنا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (28 فبراير 2010)

*سؤال في الأوراكل خاص لمهندس انتاج*

أخواني وأخواتي المهندسين العرب،

لقد صادفت أحد المهندسين الدي نصحني بأني أن أردت العمل لديهم بأن أكون على دراية كافية بعمليات الأوراكل وتطبيقاتها في خطوط الأنتاج وكدلك التخطيط الأنتاجي داخل المصنع.
وأن أداة الأوراكل داخل الصناعة ترفع من قيمة المهندس معنويا وماديا الى أبعد الحدود مع اختلاف تخصصاته.

ولكن سؤالي كيف أكون على المام واضح ومضطلع على تلك الأداه ومن أين أبدأ لأوظفها في تخصص الأنتاج.
هدا الصديق جاءت معرفتي به في ظروف سريعة لم تتح لي الوقت لأستفسر أكثر ولكني توكلت على الله وعزمت على أن أستغل تلك تارساله وأحاول توجيهها....

شكرا لأهتمامكم وأرجو مؤاخدتي أن أطلت عليكم..

م/محمد رشدي أبو شقة..


----------



## azzam adel (8 مارس 2010)

mkandil قال:


> *الإخوة الزملاء
> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
> معكم مهندس محمد عبدالحليم قنديل مدير استشارات نظم الصيانة بالشركة السعودية للحاسبات
> الألكترونية *
> ...


السلام عليكم ......... جميع الأخوة 
صدمت عندما لم اجد رد من الباشمهندس محمد قنديل بخصوص برنامج اوراكل للصيانة 
وجدت بالمطالعة برنامج ( MaintSmart ) و ذلك لبرمجة الصيانة . اي عمل الصيانة الوقائية و الدورية عن طريق برنامج لتحديد الأوقات و التكلفة و التوقف و المشتريات و تحديد استوكات المخازن 
و هذا البرنامج طرف وكيل الشركة في مصر 
ممكن للأخوة المهندسين الأطلاع علي خصائص البرنامج عن طريق جوجل 
و شكرا"للمهندس محمد قنديل الذي اثار شجوننا بأعلان الوظيفة
و الرد الكريم للزميل الذي يعرفة انة حصل علي اجتياز لمرحلتين من اوراكل و لم يقدم معونة اللهم انة يعرض خدماتةللتوظيف .
علي فكرة الموضوع جيد ونداء الي جميع الأخوة التوسع في مجال برمجة الصيانة 
اخوكم عادل عزام .......... القاهرة:1::28:


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (8 مارس 2010)

أخواني وأخواتي المهندسين العرب،

لقد صادفت أحد المهندسين الدي نصحني بأني أن أردت العمل لديهم بأن أكون على دراية كافية بعمليات الأوراكل وتطبيقاتها في خطوط الأنتاج وكدلك التخطيط الأنتاجي داخل المصنع.
وأن أداة الأوراكل داخل الصناعة ترفع من قيمة المهندس معنويا وماديا الى أبعد الحدود مع اختلاف تخصصاته.

ولكن سؤالي كيف أكون على المام واضح ومضطلع على تلك الأداه ومن أين أبدأ لأوظفها في تخصص الأنتاج.
هدا الصديق جاءت معرفتي به في ظروف سريعة لم تتح لي الوقت لأستفسر أكثر ولكني توكلت على الله وعزمت على أن أستغل تلك تارساله وأحاول توجيهها....

شكرا لأهتمامكم وأرجو مؤاخدتي أن أطلت عليكم..

م/محمد رشدي أبو شقة..


----------



## tabari (8 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير يا بش مهندس 
ورفع الله من قدرك وزاد من علمك ، بس بدنا نعرف شو هدا البرنامج وكيف بشتغل 
وكيف ممكن نستفيد منه 

وشكرا*​


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## Raafat_Nassar (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس
اعمل فى شركة وقررت ان تعمل تطبيق الصيانة فارغب فى الدخول فى هذا الموضوع علما بانى اعمل Oracle Developer واريد ان اشتغل فى الصيانة من الناحية ال Functional وال Technical فارجو منكم الرد وافادتى ,,,

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mkandil (4 أغسطس 2016)

*نظام الصيانة باستخدام اوراكل*

الإخوة الزملاء
أعتذر منكم على هذا الغياب الغير مقصود فقد تغيرت الأحوال وتبدلت الظروف بالنسبة لعملى
تجدون فى المرفقات ملف يشرح ويوضح بعض من مميزات نظام اوراكل للصيانة
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## منار سع (6 أغسطس 2016)

مشكوووور على هذا الجهد


----------

